# Fishing for Tiger Sharks



## CajunOdysea (Aug 12, 2011)

Tiger Sharks prowl both the in-shore and open waters of the Gulf of Mexico and are tireless feeders that can attack anything, everything, anytime, anywhere. They are tenacious, acrobatic, and terribly strong when hooked providing even seasoned big-game fishermen a test of skill.

The Tiger Sharks' eating habits make it a good bet for a ‘trophy catch’, but its aggressive tendencies in shallow water proves it is a predator that poses danger to humans.

As fishermen catch and cut open Tiger Sharks; the source of their “eats anything” reputation holds true as fish, crabs, turtles, stingrays, birds, other sharks, nuts and bolts, lumps of coal, articles of clothing, boat cushions, tin cans, random garbage and even car parts have been found!

Tiger Sharks even will sometimes attempt to ram or jump into a boat before they are even hooked in an effort to reach the source of the bait that drew them in the first place!

Tiger shark hunters must treat this eating machine with utmost respect and once hooked, the shark should be fought until completely exhausted and then killed before being brought boat-side or onto the deck. A living shark brought close to an over-confident fishermen can cause serious injury as the shark can bite with strength until it draws it’s very last breath. 

Fish On!

Captain Mike

www.CajunOdysea.com


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a picture of a Mako.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

That's the most unique post I've ever seen.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

The same goes for the great white trout that lurks the shallows of the 3MB.:thumbsup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Jaw - that tiger shark looks a lot like a big Mako.


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

*Apex predator*

Why kill? That shark was around along time. How many purpoises do you think it ate in its life? You are right sharks are dangerous, i rather not catch any. If sharks are there your fishing is'nt going to be good. Just my .02:thumbdown:


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

So after a quick internet browse it appears this is an exerpt from a larger text about shark fishing that has been copied and pasted on fishing forums and blogs since at least 2007. Very odd.


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought starting Jan 1 it is illeagal to harvest(kill) a tiger shark


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

A lot of sharks are protected and more are being added to that list every year. Without looking I am sure Tigers are on that list. Doesn't matter. That is a Mako anyhow. :whistling:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

andrew w said:


> I thought starting Jan 1 it is illeagal to harvest(kill) a tiger shark


I think that only applies to state waters?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> A lot of sharks are protected and more are being added to that list every year. Without looking I am sure Tigers are on that list. Doesn't matter. That is a Mako anyhow. :whistling:


What if that mako is a big LSU fan.....would he technically be a "tiger" shark?:thumbup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> What if that mako is a big LSU fan.....would he technically be a "tiger" shark?:thumbup:


LOL - that shark in the picture is as much a Tiger shark as that team on the fella's shirt in the background is a real football team. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> lol - that shark in the picture is as much a tiger shark as that team on the fella's shirt in the background is a real football team. :thumbsup:


lol


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

why would you kill something you would not eat or use for bait? My opinion is that is not the trademark of a true outdoor's man.

TRP


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like the rare snaggle-toothed dolphin. Very rare and tasty. 

I agree it is the strangest post I've seen in a while.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Looks like the rare snaggle-toothed dolphin. Very rare and tasty.
> 
> I agree it is the strangest post I've seen in a while.


Well then, no more swimming with dolphins for me.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

jboweriii said:


> why kill? That shark was around along time. How many purpoises do you think it ate in its life? You are right sharks are dangerous, i rather not catch any. If sharks are there your fishing is'nt going to be good. Just my .02:thumbdown:


x2 100%


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Mako is darn tasty. 

Agreed, strange post.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Not really a *Fishing report??????*


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Just release them, less surfers in the water :|


----------

